# fatty



## lovey (Jun 17, 2008)

i would like to try a fatty this weekend whats  the best wat to do it ??


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 17, 2008)

best and easy way...is go to the store buy a roll of sausage any flavor and throe on the smoker couple of hours @ 225-250 until it hits about 160..thats it easy pleasy..then you can move up to stuff a fatty


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2008)

buy several cause one is never enough


----------



## mr porky (Jun 17, 2008)

First off, welcome to SMF!

To better answer your question go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=89


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 17, 2008)

The best way is to stuff it with whatever you like. No right or wrong, only good and better. Search the forum and you will find many formulas. My favorites are 1) Cheddar, peppers, and onions in spicy sausage, 2)Tortellini, mushrooms, onion and mozarella in italian sausage, and 3) Eggs, peppers, onions, bacon, and colby Jack in Regular sausage. And, like Piney said, one is NEVER enough.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 17, 2008)

If there is someone in the house that doesn't enjoy sausage, fatty's can also be made of ground beef, ground turkey, mixtures of ground meats (i.e. venison and chicken), and blah, blah, blah ... it's endless ..


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome.........


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 18, 2008)

This is brilliant advice, you should follow it! Because if you do just one, the following day you will be doing more....mix it up with plain sausage, hot, maple...and don't forget to wrap her up in bacon.....


----------



## nick (Jun 18, 2008)

I did 2 fatties this weekend using ground chuck stuffed with vidalia onions, cheddar cheese and chives.....It was yummy!


----------



## hotpit (Jul 25, 2012)

hmmmmmm????    so exactly how do you "stuff" a roll of sausage????   i would love to try one, but i just don't quite get it?????


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2012)

hotpit said:


> hmmmmmm????    so exactly how do you "stuff" a roll of sausage????   i would love to try one, but i just don't quite get it?????


 Here you go Hotpit...Step by Step with great pics from one of our own...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


----------



## hotpit (Jul 26, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here you go Hotpit...Step by Step with great pics from one of our own...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


HELL TO THE YEAH DUDE!!!!!!!   THANKS A MILLION!!!!!  WHAT A GREAT POST!!!!!!


----------



## bierman (Nov 10, 2012)

Chef Jimmy J

Great post on the fatty. You could not have made it any more clear. Also great pics by the wife.

Thanks


----------



## wyattearp (Dec 21, 2012)

Made one of these last weekend with potatoes an onions. Did not go as well as these pictures show for me, but these instructions sure will help adjust fire next time. Though it came off the grill a bit sloppy, EVERYONE loved it and could not stop talking about it. I was really pleased. They couldn't get over the fact I weaved the bacon. Thanks for these instructions.


----------

